# Perdido Mack Tourney



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Brad,how's the progress on tourney coming?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Still working on sponsorships. I have until March 7 to get the kinks worked out to have the info to the publisher so it's definitely crunch time.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier is donating an annual pass for the winner of the pier division. This is a $245 value.


----------

